# A little bitin the dark on sleeve hitch and inplements



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I have never seen a sleeve hitch in real life except on a Crapsman tractor, but I found a pic of a sleeve hitch that fits a JD and since I have actuators, I think I am going to make one for somethng to do. It probably will be handy, but I have some questions. 

NOne of the dealers around here have any or stock any implements normally used n a L & G tractor nor do I know of anyone that has a L & G tractor that uses them, however I like to build my own stuff if possible, (box blade, scraper blade, spreader etc etc) which is not really a problem, but do these L & G tractors utilize a standard type hookup or what? The hitch I found does not depict much in the way implements would attach, at least not in the way I am familiar with (lift arms etc). The hitch I found a pic of is made by Hughes Engineering. Seems simple enough to build and I have the time and materials but am at a loss as to how the majority of implemments actualy attach to these so called sleeve hitches. Anyone have any images of implements and how they attach or a website that shows what I am looking for? I would like to keep it in line with (if there is such a thing) factory standards , just incase I ever do run into a dealon an implement somewhere.

From the image that I attachjed I can tell there is a place for a drawbar or pin to hook up say a trailer etc, but how would a box blade or scraper blade attach to this hitch? It appears it would have to be bolted to that flat portion on the back of the up and down assembly arm.

Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chip
Just one question... how did this get past you?! 

Here's one on my bolens 1050 made by brinly back in the 60's the attachments mount with the pin through the hole in the middle.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's the diagram, might be a little easier to see


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok, so then the implement attaches by the pin, and the bolts in that stabilizer plate are used to adjust and take play or any lateral movement out of the implement. And only one item actually holds the implement to the hitch itself, and that would be the single hitch pin.

Ok fairly simple I guess. Not exactly like I had envisioned it. 

Probably the main reason I missed that was I was not interested n a hitch for my JD back then.............as I had always looked at implements on the scale for a L & G machine to be kind of a toy for the most part, but now I see where the size can have an advantage.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chip
The attachments for the most part work quite well. Especially the moldboard plow and disc harrow. This is of course provided the soil has the right amount of moisture.
Box blades,disc harrows, and scrapers will need some additional weight such as cement blocks. If you're going to use an actuator like the one pictured you'll get some down pressure from that also.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *. And only one item actually holds the implement to the hitch itself, and that would be the single hitch pin.
> 
> Ok fairly simple I guess. Not exactly like I had envisioned it.
> ...


Some Are set up for more then one pin though. My Ingersoll hitch has 4 or 5 holes in it[been awile sence I looked] You can eather offset an implement, or some like the tiller have two pins thet hold it. Sorry no pictures at this time, I will try to grab some if I ever get my computer problems settled.


----------

